# Desiccant or dehumidifier rod for gun safe?



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I need to get some desiccant or a dehumidifier rod for my gun safe but cant decide which one. What do you guys use and why?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought a couple of Eva Dry rechargeables for my 40 gun safe. Pretty happy with them. Plug em in over night and they are good to go for another few weeks.

Mike


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Golden rod x2 per safe:thumbsup:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll look into both of those. I've heard good things about the golden rods


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you use either of these products with success if your safe is outside in a garage


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Both and never had a problem.


----------

